

Building High Quality Backlinks with Dofollow Relationship - TomSchmitz
http://www.seo-theory.com/2013/11/18/building-high-quality-backlinks-with-dofollow-relationship/

======
TomSchmitz
A tour de force article by SEO's cryptic genius. Michael Martinez loves to
write headlines that everyone wants to read then tear apart all the
assumptions usually associated with said headline. This time he drops the bomb
on link building, a huge part of SEO consulting.

